# turntable question



## DNick (Aug 15, 2015)

New to forum. First, much thanks to the community. The knowledge here is such a great help to me for the rehab of my old set which had been improperly stored away for 50 years. All 3 locomotives running now. My question now is--I recently bought a #200 turntable in fairly decent shape only requiring a resoldering of a couple leads and lubrication. I really like thats completely mechanical for operation. My dilemma is that it's for MTH standard gauge which is a wider track. Thinking that I could modify to fit what I have. Would that idea be something that should never be considered? A pros input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I think its a great idea. You will have to switch out the track - standard to O-gauge, and innovate a bit here and there, but it ought to be a fun project! Take lots of pictures if you can, and post them, please. I'm quite interested in this . .


----------



## DNick (Aug 15, 2015)

*turntable mod*

Thanks Lee--Feel a bit like the guy who takes an old 5 window Ford coupe and chops the roof and turns into a hotrod which purists hate to see, but since I don't have original box and it needs some work anyway to get it operational again, think I'll move on it.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would definitely mod it so its usuable for your particular layout. You will enjoy it more if it conforms to your idea of how the layout will be used. Lee is right, should be a fun project and a good learning experience to boot!

-Pete


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

While anything can be done why work extra hard for results that may not pan out. Most
makers back in day offered turntables for their 0 gauge lines. Just keep an eye out you 
will find one on the cheap. Most likely Hornby will be found first but keep an eye out for
Bing or Marklin tables as well. 

Pookybear 



















3 rail Hornby










Marklin pre war ad.


----------



## DNick (Aug 15, 2015)

*#200 turntable*

Hi Lee--Finally through with testing my modified #200. A little more detailing and it will be time to get into a track layout. Finding out that what I have is the #200 reproduction since badge doesn't have Lionel on it. It's been a strange one. The turntable didn't have any bearings, mismatched mating gear, riveted brass stops in middle of track which didn't allow the table to spin, and only partially wired which would have shorted it out anyway. So after buying several different bearings, making rolling electrical contacts, whole new wiring system, and O27 gauge track, I now have a functioning turntable. I've wired it to allow a pass through for my layout and have 6 sections to park locos. It just barely accommodates my F3 diesels. If you know of anyone restoring a 200 and they could use new track with insulators, let me know. When I get a layout together, I post a vid. Thanks--Doug


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Never saw one of those before, that's pretty cool!


----------

